# Got a great deal



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

Well we went to the LPS last night to get some dog food and to pick up some ghost shrimp and we noticed that they had a sale on sword plants Buy 2 get one free since they were only $2.99 each we said wth so the guy came over and we told him we wanted 2 of the Brazilian swords and 1 of the broad swords well he didnt know much about the swords so he accidently grabbed 3 brazilian(didnt notice a little one that was caught on another one) and pointed to this LARGE broadleaf sword and asked if that would work i quickly said yes cause i had seen earlier that it was marked for $9.99 so for like $6 i got 4 plants valued at almost $20 which is awesome and they look great in my tank just cant wait till the fill in more and really take root


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

nice.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

An example of not knowing what your selling.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

yea and from looking at pics of brazilian swords i dont think i actually got any brazilian i think i actually have 3 amazon swords and i think i actually did get a broad sword though so atleast that was right but idc cause i like amazon swords just as much


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

i purchased an 18-pack of plastic plants one time for $8 (small - large)

at the time, i didnt know i was getting a deal... (8-10 years ago)

funny, that _was_ the first, and last time i seen her behind the counter at my LFS


----------



## Deadpoolio (Sep 16, 2008)

One time I stopped in at my LFS to buy 3 to 5 fish for my 40 gal aquarium. I had 10 in there already. Anyway, I happend to catch the owner while she was repairing a broken tank that had community fish in it. She was in a bind to find homes for all her fish so I got my 3, plus another 20 various tetra's, danio's and gouramies. All for $10. I did loose 5or 6 fish over the following week, but besides that, I think I got a steal of a deal.


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

see i need a deal like that any recommendation on lfs ne'er or around Dania besides big A And Beb?


----------

